# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  The Ubuntu Women website

## BinaryDigit

Hello fellow ubuntu-ites,
I have received permission from trademarks@ubuntu to create ubuntuwomen.org!  I volunteered because I wanted something to contribute to the linux and open source community  :Smile:  I love the idea of promoting open source, and I'm loving ubuntu, and I like that Ubuntu has this sub forum.  So I'm posting here to get everyone's input.  Shall we make this a static site? Wiki? Blog? CMS? CMS with a wiki page? I'd want everyone to be able to contribute in one way or another. I'd also want everyone to contribute to the content of the site (which people do here in this forum anyway).  I've worked on the logo, which is pretty much identical to this ubuntu forums logo.

Let me know what you all think!
~Bit (aka Lizzeh or Liz)

----------


## az

I am fond of the fridge.  Although the style and content are different, I think the engine is appropriate.  To contribute to the fridge, you need to go through various people, however Drupal allows the creation of accounts and anyone can add content, if that is what you wish.

There may even be a way to tie in the launchpad login to it, like as is planned here on these forums.

One login, wiki, forums, other sites, everything.

The fridge:
http://fridge.ubuntu.com/

----------


## BinaryDigit

Bump.

Anyone else want to give their opinion?

----------


## psoleko

A rather nice looking logo, very nice indeed. I would like to think for the aims of ubuntu women perhaps a blog would be best but also tied in with the other things; I will endeavor to explain. Perhaps you could start with a general blog to voice an opinion on current news issues about women in ubuntu and open source, with the usual comments, etc. Finding a good group of submitters to the news and current events is key I would think. In addition perhaps creating a wiki as well to tie off of the main site would help in encouraging involvement. One of the biggest things in dealing with a community driven site is getting the community involved. Participation helps one find a sense of belonging, or so I am told; so focusing your efforts on creating something a community could participate in is the direction I would head in.

----------


## Aithnea

First of all I'd like to say that I think this is a great idea.

I am new to Ubuntu and linux so I'm not really sure what to add to.  May-be some beginner information to help people out.

----------


## towsonu2003

I'd say (adding) blogs and literature. i'm not too creative though  :Smile: 

Oh, and, changing the round ubuntu logo to that logo with the 

O
+

(couldn't remember the name, sorry)

----------


## Ali_Baba

Nice to hear that there will be a women website for Ubuntu.Have to see your site when it's ready.Maybe it will be some way different than the usual linux sites  :Smile:

----------


## RoninGurl

What exactly is the Ubuntu Women website for? It is not like we need different information to do the same thing so is it more of a chit chat club house? I guess I just don't understand the need.

----------


## sapo

If you need, i can help with some php/xhtml/css  :Mr. Green:

----------


## TimelessRogue

Hmmm ... I guess I'm with RoninGurl on this one.  What exactly is the need/purpose of a girl's club?  Aren't you leaning in the direction of further separation of the ... pardon the phrase ... sexes?  After all, as she says, any info regarding Ubuntu, Linux, etc is already here.  So before going full bore into it, you might want to put some thought into the why's of it all ...

DON'T take this wrong!  If you feel the need and it you can bring it all together you've got my support ... just take care with the separation thing ...

----------


## aysiu

Read this. It explains the purpose of Ubuntu Women.

----------


## limit223

All I wish with this new idea is the woman mind in Open Source not to be ignored...but I really do not have a clue what would be more attractive for this website than what is in this forum, wiki sites, guides an such...probably open discussion for sticky/hot subjects that are in the forum..and not only related to...
 I greet this initiative and I would probably involve more in raising a powerful community if I know all this effort is sustain by a official place for us. :KDE Star:

----------


## aysiu

http://www.linuxchix.org/content/docs/faqs/#id2802526

----------


## RoninGurl

> Read this. It explains the purpose of Ubuntu Women.





> http://www.linuxchix.org/content/docs/faqs/#id2802526


So then this is just a community outreach effort. Not so much a "ubuntu ladies club."

----------


## psoleko

> So then this is just a community outreach effort. Not so much a "ubuntu ladies club."


That's pretty much a good way to describe it.

----------


## BinaryDigit

Yes, again, just like every other thread stated in here, this is NOT just for women or anything to exclude anyone. It's just a "community outreach effort" (thank you RoninGurl) to get more ladies into using open source and linux in general.  Men and women are welcome in the effort, just like the forums. I don't exactly want it to be as dynamic as a forum, as we have this subforum already to post threads in. I'd either do a static homepage with a wiki (Not sure which would be best yet) and/or a blog (either using Blogger or Wordpress) to have everyone's input on articles, news feeds, and opinions on technology and open source.

----------


## BinaryDigit

> I'd say (adding) blogs and literature. i'm not too creative though 
> 
> Oh, and, changing the round ubuntu logo to that logo with the 
> 
> O
> +
> 
> (couldn't remember the name, sorry)


If you'd like to create a logo yourself with that idea, please do. Make sure you follow the trademark policy  :Smile: 



So far it's up and running, I've made a plain homepage for now, and a wordpress blog.

----------


## geekchic9

Hi, BinaryDigit,

The web site looks great so far. Good job!

I hope to see you more in #ubuntu-women so we can talk about it. Or email me. Do you have my address?

geekchic9

----------


## towsonu2003

*ignores 'why ubuntu women' posts* 
I take a look at that site from time to time, but it seems 'inactive'... except the blog. so a suggestion (and possibly offtopic to ubuntu-women project guidelines): news on women's issues (all issues and global focus)

----------


## BinaryDigit

Can you sign up to the blog and suggest some? or email me so I can post them on the main site? I'm still working on the main page as right now its just a static thing.

----------


## towsonu2003

> suggest some?


Not currently, as I'm working on my thesis... but in a couple of months, I'll do that...

----------


## BinaryDigit

> Not currently, as I'm working on my thesis... but in a couple of months, I'll do that...


No worries. Good luck on your thesis!

----------


## n1gke

If you can read this, please, thank a teacher.

Thank you for providing yet another outlet for women.

All it takes sometimes is for one place to exist in order to convince someone to convert from one operating system to another.

I highly encourage this type of activity, as well as the chat service via the freenode.net, #unbuntu-women in irc.

To learn and to enjoy using as well as sharing is much better than sitting about and say watching endless t.v., or some other non-learning activity.

Just having a working knowledge of many operating systems and related should make for encouragement to learn more, and use this information wisely.

To know only one system is to be stuck in one place, so to speak.

Imagine knowing how to cook only one dish ? We'd starve. 

Imagine not knowing how to check the oil in your vehicle. 

Simple things sometimes do not come easily, but only through trial and error.

Definition of failure ? Too wide to print here.

Definition of success, you !

Cheers.... .. And please keep up the good work.

Myrton - N1GKE -

----------


## BinaryDigit

> If you can read this, please, thank a teacher.
> 
> Thank you for providing yet another outlet for women.
> 
> All it takes sometimes is for one place to exist in order to convince someone to convert from one operating system to another.
> 
> I highly encourage this type of activity, as well as the chat service via the freenode.net, #unbuntu-women in irc.
> 
> To learn and to enjoy using as well as sharing is much better than sitting about and say watching endless t.v., or some other non-learning activity.
> ...


Thank you for that lovely post  :KDE Star:

----------

